# Knife sharpening



## Az Turnings (Sep 22, 2018)

looking to get a dozen or so hunting knives sharpened for the season. Would need them back in 2 weeks. Don’t have time to mess with them and would rather pay to have them sharpened correctly !!!


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 22, 2018)

@Tony


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 23, 2018)

@Tony


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 23, 2018)

I use a worksharp.....its awesome.....


----------



## Az Turnings (Sep 23, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> I use a worksharp.....its awesome.....


I was debating those cause they sell them at work. Can you really get that razor edge like stones produce?


----------



## Az Turnings (Sep 23, 2018)

@Tony @Tony @Tony


----------



## Tony (Sep 23, 2018)

Y'all are funny guys! We do them at work, but I don't do it, it's not even done here. Everything is sharpened in Houston and sent back and forth, it's a 2 week process to get them done.


----------



## Tony (Sep 23, 2018)

Didn't see the tags until just now, sorry to hold up things Blake!


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 23, 2018)

Az Turnings said:


> I was debating those cause they sell them at work. Can you really get that razor edge like stones produce?



They get sharp. But not scary sharp. It puts a slight round over to the edge. It's great for edc knives, and kitchen knives. I'm not sure how sharp you need for what ever you use em for. But it works great for my needs.

If I want scary sharp, I used my 12" dmt diamond plates and my dads old knife clamp/holder....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 23, 2018)

This is my system....

https://woodbarter.com/threads/what-do-you-use-to-sharpen-your-knife.21193/#post-266659


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 23, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> They get sharp. But not scary sharp. It puts a slight round over to the edge. It's great for edc knives, and kitchen knives. I'm not sure how sharp you need for what ever you use em for. But it works great for my needs.
> 
> If I want scary sharp, I used my 12" dmt diamond plates and my dads old knife clamp/holder....



discussing best sharpening methods is like politics- ask 2 people and get 2 vastly different opinions. Most work just fine...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Sep 23, 2018)

@Az Turnings you got pictures of the knives? I have a butchers stone and other items and can put a shaving edge on them.



 
That was from 2 weeks ago on some knives I put handles and edges on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Az Turnings (Sep 23, 2018)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> @Az Turnings you got pictures of the knives? I have a butchers stone and other items and can put a shaving edge on them.
> 
> View attachment 153364
> That was from 2 weeks ago on some knives I put handles and edges on.


Here’s what I got. Just outdoor edge Kodi pack knives. Want a killer edge on them though. It’s been awhile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Sep 23, 2018)

I don't have anyway to do the gut hooks though I have an idea. The blades wouldn't be no problem. I have the kodi 2 pack. I shoot you my address.


Rodney

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Az Turnings (Sep 23, 2018)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I don't have anyway to do the gut hooks though I have an idea. The blades wouldn't be no problem. I have the kodi 2 pack. I shoot you my address.
> 
> 
> Rodney


No worries if you can’t get the guy hooks. Shoot me a price also!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Sep 23, 2018)

Pm sent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 23, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> discussing best sharpening methods is like politics- ask 2 people and get 2 vastly different opinions. Most work just fine...


One person can give you 3 different political opinions, unless it’s someone from the great state of Washington and they only think one way up there

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 24, 2018)

Tclem said:


> One person can give you 3 different political opinions, unless it’s someone from the great state of Washington and they only think one way up there



Yessiree- the RIGHT way!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Sep 24, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Yessiree- the RIGHT way!!!!



Man that's OLD FASHION !!
You really need to get with the times!
You OLD times always trying to make waves about the good ole days 


John

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Sep 24, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Yessiree- the RIGHT way!!!!



I agree !!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Az Turnings (Oct 1, 2018)

@Bigdrowdy1 hows this looking? I’ll be adding more.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 1, 2018)

Looks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 1, 2018)

Great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Az Turnings (Oct 1, 2018)

O

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Az Turnings (Oct 1, 2018)

K

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SubVet10 (Oct 6, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> discussing best sharpening methods is like politics- ask 2 people and get 2 vastly different opinions. Most work just fine...


I've tried stones, rods, diamond plate, jigs, everything... it was an old stone and a leather strop that got me a scary sharp edge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 6, 2018)

SubVet10 said:


> I've tried stones, rods, diamond plate, jigs, everything... it was an old stone and a leather strop that got me a scary sharp edge.


I started with oil stones when i was a kid. Now water stones. The 8000 leaves a mirror for an edge. But I also use sandpaper if I need something coarser than 800

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 14, 2018)

Lansky Sharpening Kit

Lansky Diamond Stone Kit

The leather strop is advisable for finishing, but these kits will get you scary sharp IF you pay attention to how you set your stones on the rods, and how you make your strokes over the blade. If you just slap them together and go at it, it'll get sharp, but paying close attention to placement on the guide rods and your stroke will get things reeeeally spooky! 

(_There is a flat spot on the rod for your set screw on the stone, always slide to one end or the other of the flat spot. Floating around in the middle varies the angle of cut ever so slightly._)

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

